# good psu to fit in antec 1200



## mitsirfishi (Dec 20, 2008)

hello there my psu has given way whats the best psu out there which will have good long reach cables for my antec 1200 for roughly £100 ??? will have to power 4 hdd's, q6600, hd4870,a dvd rom drive and my water cooling


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 20, 2008)

Corsair 750 FTW! for under 100!

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showp...name=Corsair TX 750W ATX2.2 SLI Compliant PSU


Long cables for HDD's and more than enough power for your system.


----------



## theonetruewill (Dec 20, 2008)

I don't think you need long cables. My PSU has relatively short cables- as long as you're sensible you can cope with it. People stress too much about this sort of thing.


----------



## freakshow (Dec 20, 2008)

ya corsair 750watt psu is a good power supply use it in my big ass rocketfish case


----------



## mitsirfishi (Dec 20, 2008)

well thing is i want to hide my cpu cable behind the mobo and all that jive


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 20, 2008)

You proally could go with a less Wattage PSU, I'd think a good 600W would be sufficient.  If you go with the 750 you'd never hit 100% so your efficiency would be crazy good!


----------



## theonetruewill (Dec 20, 2008)

mitsirfishi said:


> well thing is i want to hide my cpu cable behind the mobo and all that jive



I do and have. I fitted my pc into my case just today. Stop being so concerned!


----------



## J-Man (Dec 20, 2008)

I live close to you. Can you take pictures of your watercooling setup for me please?


----------



## mitsirfishi (Dec 20, 2008)

i will show you when ive got my system all up and running  so it looks the shizzz lol my 240mm rad atm its strapped together with some cable ties on the back of my 1200 atm but im using the swiftech 350mcp pump modded with the delta v3 block and a xspc block on my hd4870 and a xpsc dvd size ressy


----------



## Frizz (Dec 23, 2008)

My Corsair HX-620watt is coping well with all the fans including side fan and extra mid fan. CPU can reach up to 3.6ghz with both 4850's oc'd as well.. 

The cables on the HX-620 are pretty damn short. But I found openings for the CPU cable to run from the bottom through my lan card and 2 videocards thanks to the smart PCB design leaving a big gap between the pci plate and pci connector. Don't be too fussed with the cable management though, you can spend hours on it only to make it look neater but it will barely make a difference on your current temps with the case. 

So far there is no issue with fitting anything, even my S1284 fits with more than an inch and a half of space to spare.


----------

